# Wyin CO2 Regulator



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

Was wondering if anyone has any experience with this regulator/company?

Tried to find some reviews online, but didn't seem like there was too much info out there.


Price point really has me, was hoping not to spend a lot on setting up a new tank.

(Can I post Amazon links here?: https://www.amazon.ca/Aquarium-Regu...=UTF8&qid=1521403878&sr=1-1&keywords=wyin+co2 )


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

The CGA 320 post is too short for most US tanks 5#, 10# etc and if you use it on a paintball canister the bubble counter will be laying on its side. Which means you'll probably need to modify it to make it work for you.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Botia dude said:


> The CGA 320 post is too short for most US tanks 5#, 10# etc and if you use it on a paintball canister the bubble counter will be laying on its side. Which means you'll probably need to modify it to make it work for you.


Forgive me for the noob question but, I wanna make sure I understand.

The CG320 is the right fit for standard tanks. What you're referring to is the distance from that fitting (when connected to the 5# tank) and the regulator? 

The knob on the tank would be too close to the regulator not allowing it to turn? This, honestly, never even occurred to me. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Most of the tanks I see now have a carry handle. That would be what's in the way of the regulator. If you can get a tank without a carry handle then I expect it will work but be a tight fit. The knob? I'm not sure without measuring/seeing the reg in person.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Botia dude said:


> The CGA 320 post is too short for most US tanks 5#, 10# etc


What makes you say that?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

One review states this is a problem but then there may be a simple fix for that if one wants to remove the handle? The handles I see are only held on with a snap ring. Remove the ring and remove the handle for clearance? 
But there are some other points which I would want to verify such as what type of plug for the electrical cord. Is it the round pins which will not fit many of the US designed outlets? 
Beyond that, I can see several items which automatically say "low grade". Note the lack of info on power used? This may be somewhere I missed but cheaper builds do use more power as it is a cheaper coil to build and the higher power used may create more heat. More heat causes the solenoid internal parts to overheat and stick sooner than other solenoids might. Something to question as I see no info. 
The needle valve is a short stubby which is often made of cheaper materials which often call "pot metal" which is a metal that is too soft to be machined, also due to the short size, the needle has to be short. The combo of short and not well made often gets a needle valve which is very difficult to move the tiny amount that our use requires. 
Not saying this is unusable but be aware that it may not be a pleasant thing to deal with and you may wind up wishing you had spent another 40-50 dollars. 
The price is tempting but I would not recommend it to my friends .


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> One review states this is a problem but then there may be a simple fix for that if one wants to remove the handle? The handles I see are only held on with a snap ring. Remove the ring and remove the handle for clearance?
> But there are some other points which I would want to verify such as what type of plug for the electrical cord. Is it the round pins which will not fit many of the US designed outlets?
> Beyond that, I can see several items which automatically say "low grade". Note the lack of info on power used? This may be somewhere I missed but cheaper builds do use more power as it is a cheaper coil to build and the higher power used may create more heat. More heat causes the solenoid internal parts to overheat and stick sooner than other solenoids might. Something to question as I see no info.
> The needle valve is a short stubby which is often made of cheaper materials which often call "pot metal" which is a metal that is too soft to be machined, also due to the short size, the needle has to be short. The combo of short and not well made often gets a needle valve which is very difficult to move the tiny amount that our use requires.
> ...


Thanks for this, I really do appreciate it! Exactly what I was looking for. Gonna go with something with some quality to it.

I'm in Canada and selection seems poor - anyone have any recommendations? Looking for something mid-range.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Bercey said:


> Thanks for this, I really do appreciate it! Exactly what I was looking for. Gonna go with something with some quality to it.
> 
> I'm in Canada and selection seems poor - anyone have any recommendations? Looking for something mid-range.


I wound up purchasing my regulator from co2art. They are based in Germany but the kit got to me within a few days in California, so shipping time isn't any worse than most sellers state-side. Plus their customer service has treated me very, very well.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I use two cheap regulators from wyin, havent really had any problems, the needle valves are not that precise but with a bit of tweaking you can get them locked into a good constant rate. For the price I think the regulators are decent.

Note both my wyin regulators are different to the one you posted from amazon... they sell a few different models and are fairly common in asia and australia


----------

